# Devils Tower



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

www.nps.gov/deto/index.htm

www.facebook.com/devilstower.nps/

www.twitter.com/devilstowernp?lang=en

www.earthdate.org/devils-tower

www.devilstowerlodge.com/Climb/

www.intermountainhistories.org/items/show/226

www.devilstowertradingpost.com

www.roadsideamerica.com/story/42055

www.blackhillsbadlands.com/parks-monuments/devils-tower-national-monument

www.bestplaces.net/people/zip-code/wyoming/devils_tower/82714

www.city-data.com/forum/south-dakota/3192807-devils-tower-hiking.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devils_Tower

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrance_Road

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrance_Station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_Ladder_(Devils_Tower_National_Monument)


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh Yeah!  Close Encounters!


----------



## asp3 (Jan 24, 2021)

I've wanted to climb there for years.  I haven't climbed for a few years now so I might not be up to it yet.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I've wanted to climb there for years.  I haven't climbed for a few years now so I might not be up to it yet.



Well to be honest base camp is about as high as I'd venture. These guys make it look like they're just walking up stairs.

Here ya go:











www.summitpost.org/devils-tower/150309

www.mountainproject.com/area/105714267/devils-tower

www.outsideonline.com/2329411/why-its-time-rethink-climbing-ban-devils-tower


























Take care.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> *Well to be honest base camp is about as high as I'd venture*. These guys make it look like they're just walking up stairs.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> ...


Base camp for me is right here in my easy-chair, in the comforts and safety of my own home, with both feet planted firmly below me.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Base camp for me is right here in my easy-chair, in the comforts and safety of my own home, with both feet planted firmly below me.



I just noticed something. I thought mountain climbers wore those thick boots with strings the size of garden hoses and spikes on the soles. These guys look like their wearing loafers and deck shoes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I just noticed something. I thought mountain climbers wore those thick boots with strings the size of garden hoses and spikes on the soles. These guys look like their wearing loafers and deck shoes.


Good eyes, Fast, I never noticed, but I would think better foot-holds could be accomplished with a softer, more flexible shoe.

Then again, the most dangerous climb I've been on recently was ascending our 6' stepladder while decorating the Christmas tree, and I did that with stocking feet. LOL!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Good eyes, Fast, I never noticed, but I would think better foot-holds could be accomplished with a softer, more flexible shoe.
> 
> Then again, the most dangerous climb I've been on recently was ascending our 6' stepladder while decorating the Christmas tree, and I did that with stocking feet. LOL!



That's what I miss. Decorating a real Christmas tree. Since my last divorce I didn't have the luxury, time, strength or mindset to enjoy it so it was White artificial trees with all the lights already on it and everybody here knows that it's a strain for me to even push the buttons on a remote so I'd just toss the whole shebang in a dumpster after New Years and repeat the ritual annually. When one is lazy like me money is no object. Price of admission.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> That's what I miss. Decorating a real Christmas tree. Since my last divorce I didn't have the luxury, time, strength or mindset to enjoy it so it was White artificial trees with all the lights already on it and everybody here knows that it's a strain for me to even push the buttons on a remote so I'd just toss the whole shebang in a dumpster after New Years and repeat the ritual annually. When one is lazy like me money is no object. Price of admission.


Awww... hate to hear of this, Fast.

Our tree is artificial with lights already on it, too, but once I decorate it with a collection of old vintage mercury glass ornaments and fluffy silver garland, it looks straight out of a magazine.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I just noticed something. I thought mountain climbers wore those thick boots with strings the size of garden hoses and spikes on the soles. These guys look like their wearing loafers and deck shoes.



Mountain climbers do tend to wear heavy boots and other things.  The climbers doing Devil's Tower are rock climbers.  Rock climbing is more about finesse, strength and balance whereas mountain climbing is more about endurance and safety.

Rock climbing shoes tend to have what's called sticky rubber which helps you avoid slipping on the rock surfaces.  There are also different types of techniques for different types of rock.  Sometimes one has to be able to step on edges somewhere between the width of a quarter and a dime.  When one is climbing cracks one has to be able to wedge one's hands and feet into the cracks when climbing.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 24, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Mountain climbers do tend to wear heavy boots and other things.  The climbers doing Devil's Tower are rock climbers.  Rock climbing is more about finesse, strength and balance whereas mountain climbing is more about endurance and safety.
> 
> Rock climbing shoes tend to have what's called sticky rubber which helps you avoid slipping on the rock surfaces.  There are also different types of techniques for different types of rock.  Sometimes one has to be able to step on edges somewhere between the width of a quarter and a dime.  When one is climbing cracks one has to be able to wedge one's hands and feet into the cracks when climbing.



Just be careful asp3. It looks easy but I dare venture to believe it's not without It's risk. Have a good one.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 24, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Just be careful asp3. It looks easy but I dare venture to believe it's not without It's risk. Have a good one.



Thanks.  I've climbed in Yosemite and Joshua Tree so I'm an experienced outdoor climbing.  I'm more interested in fun, safe climbs.  I'm not also that good of a climber.  The 5.8 climb listed here should be reasonable for my skills but I'd probably want someone else to lead it.  I've lead 5.9 and 5.10 climbs outdoors but they were very safe, easy to lead climbs.


----------

